# oil leak question!



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

alright guys, so i have a decent oil leak, it aint leaking fast but it certainly aint slow....mk3 2.8 vr6 i have a BVH, P+P, 268 cams and all the good stuff, blueprinted block all arp bolts about 1800 miles on the build...now i was running the car without a breather on the valve cover and just put a chevy style chrome breather on it and i **** u not i started it and now its leaking from somewhere low (pushing oil maybe??)....could this be a result of pressure build up do to the breather, cause i got it up on ramps now & took the breather off and it dripped once... 

p.s only leaking while running and i lost about a half quart of oil in a half hour time frame


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

top


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

again


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

top


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

up


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

What looking have you done from underneath? Is it a leak that might be starting higher up, but running down? Get 'er cleaned up all the way, then try another say 15 min. run and look again. Way too many places to take a guess at. You might consider adding a bit of photo reactive dye to oil, then looking over everything with a black light. (Case in point, dealer just did oil change on my '06 GLI...cartridge filter like your engine's. Didn't seat the seal for the oil filter housing correctly and engine peed oil pretty well...trouble was it got all over the place so took some time to find the point of origin. They re-did oil service, new filter, etc., and cleaned everything up).


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you know is it leaking, or burning oil?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean everything up, run it, and see where it is coming from, at the highest point in the engine bay


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

back of pan and a lil on the tranny(bottom)


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

yetttavr6 said:


> back of pan and a lil on the tranny(bottom)


well look at the gaskets that they are, and replace lol


----------



## yetttavr6 (Apr 12, 2010)

nuh uh! Ur kidding right....:screwy:


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

yetttavr6 said:


> nuh uh! Ur kidding right....:screwy:


Wow! I've read all of your threads and you are a RETARD. You think you are some kind of BOSS because you bought some built piece of **** that you don't know a damn thing about.


----------

